# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  How long does trt take to have effect

## Fat Bloke

How long does trt take to have effect , how long does take to have postive effect from taking test cyp on the body and well being

----------


## EZ E

I started to notice a difference in about 2 weeks, but I also front loaded my dosage to get my blood levels up quicker.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Took around four or five weeks for me. But it is gradual, so I didn't wake up one morning and realized it kicked in. More like one day I woke up and realized things hadn't been hurting as much, I had been sleeping better, I had more energy and my weight had gone up. It was the libido kick in that was the only real trackable thing for me...around four weeks.

----------


## warchild

4-5 weeks also here

----------


## 38jumper38

I'n on third week can't see much yet.

----------


## steroid.com 1

My MD is a specialist in TRT for men. He said to me 3 months before I will really see results...and he was right. Month 1 = nothing. Month 2 = Chasing wife and libido starting to kick in. Month 3 = MAJOR changes in physique, strength gains in gym, loss of fat and lean muscle gains, morning wood starting to come back...and more. He said; "give it a year and you wont' recognize yourself and how you feel. 

Just started month 4 and I feel like a blessed man as TRT changed my life! 

Everyone is different but you'll see it takes a couple to a few months before noticeable results can be seen and felt. 

Good luck man; TRT is for life!

----------


## sirupate

I'm not sure I get this...a big lag in results from TRT. Doesn't test.cyp. achieve peak blood levels in about two days and have a half-life of about 6-8 days? Shouldn't you start feeling something in just a few days? Reason I ask is this...was on the gel for a long time and now have switched over to injecting as of last Wednesday evening. Injected 200mg. of test.cyp. I figured I'd feel some difference this weekend, but don't feel anything at all yet (Friday PM). I'm confused and not certain what to expect in my situation. The remaining effect of the gel should be just about gone...I think some stays with you for up to 5 days. Am I going to have a big "gap" between the gel and the effect of the injection?

Jeff

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I am no expert on why it takes a while for blood levels to come up, but I always just figured it was like Prozac...takes 4 -6 week to build up in the system. 

I didn't realize that you were on the gel before. I had rock bottom Test numbers and injecting should have made a huge difference in my levels in 30 days. If you were already taking Test, then you might not see the dramatic level changes that I did. Just a theory.

----------


## sirupate

> I am no expert on why it takes a while for blood levels to come up, but I always just figured it was like Prozac...takes 4 -6 week to build up in the system. 
> 
> I didn't realize that you were on the gel before. I had rock bottom Test numbers and injecting should have made a huge difference in my levels in 30 days. If you were already taking Test, then you might not see the dramatic level changes that I did. Just a theory.


Yeah...my levels were pretty good on the gel already, but I should be getting more test. into my system with the new dosage levels, going from about 300mg/mo. on the gel to 400mg./mo. on the injectible test. Was hoping to feel even better at the new dose, but maybe there is a bigger difference between the gel and the injectible than I think considering the dosage levels.

Jeff

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I think your results will be a LOT more subtle than ours. Most of the guys above are probably like me: they went from crap levels to high levels and felt a big difference. You are going from good levels to slightly higher levels.

----------


## sirupate

> I think your results will be a LOT more subtle than ours. Most of the guys above are probably like me: they went from crap levels to high levels and felt a big difference. You are going from good levels to slightly higher levels.


Guess so. I remember going from crap level to being treated with the gel. World of difference between the two conditions. Same deal when my doctor elevated me from 5gms/day to 10 gms/day of the gel. It feels so good...at least for a while.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I think your results will be a LOT more subtle than ours. Most of the guys above are probably like me: they went from crap levels to high levels and felt a big difference. You are going from good levels to slightly higher levels.


Nice assessment John; I agree. TRT takes some time for the body to adjust as in my case and others. I trust my MD and so far he's been on the mark. Depending upon your situation and other things it just takes some time. This is something that doesn't happen over night.

----------


## vtach12

This is very confusing. I just started about a week ago, 200ml shot. They said I would feel a boost in a few hours. A day and a half later I woke up and was like wow! Lasted 5 days then thought I was getting a cold. Tired, not much energy, etc. Now day 8, not sick just run down. Like the shot wore off if that is what gave me my boost for 5 days?

I had been suffering from low T symptoms for a couple.of years, but never got checked. My total T came back 280's ( low normal). That started my treatment. URO doc wants me to see an endo next week, instead of another shot.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Before starting HRT I had blood work done, like most everyone. My test levels were not below the minimum levels but they were very close to the bottom. Also, my vitamin D level was 25 (30 is min). I took 10,000 IU of D and did first injection of test on a Thursday evening. Friday morning I felt a little better and had a great workout, mostly because energy levels were much better.

By Monday my energy levels were even better and my workout great. I started seeing increases in weight used for my lifing within the first week. This was after a month or two of a plateau. Within two weeks my wood was out of control.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> This is very confusing. I just started about a week ago, 200ml shot. They said I would feel a boost in a few hours. A day and a half later I woke up and was like wow! Lasted 5 days then thought I was getting a cold. Tired, not much energy, etc. Now day 8, not sick just run down. Like the shot wore off if that is what gave me my boost for 5 days?


I break my 200mg/wk into two 100mg injections. Wednesday evening and Sunday morning. Basically every 3.5 days. Never had any problems with shifts in mood/physical condition. I didn't feel any big boost the first week though...maybe it is unrelated or psychological.

----------


## vvnapoli

My levels were at 208 total the first test I had then 198 the second, so my doc gave me 200mg which I felt after about an hour! Then gradually I felt it ware off around day 8 or 9. He wanted to do 200mg every 3 weeks (Which of course really screwed me up with the roller coaster) After 2 shots like this I went back in and told him I felt like crap still on that, so he upped me to 300mg and told me to come in for another shot when started feeling like crap again. I found that 300mg every other Monday worked really well for me. Once we got the 300mg dose I felt more confident, and energetic, got out of depression, but like the others it seems, I didn't start seeing real results in the gym until 3 months in... Now I'm lifting more each workout consistently and making gains like crazy. I've gained 10lbs since starting and lost a lot of my bellyfat. Down 5%bodyfat. But again, that was like a switch when on at about the 3 month mark.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> My levels were at 208 total the first test I had then 198 the second, so my doc gave me 200mg which I felt after about an hour! Then gradually I felt it ware off around day 8 or 9. He wanted to do 200mg every 3 weeks (Which of course really screwed me up with the roller coaster) After 2 shots like this I went back in and told him I felt like crap still on that, so he upped me to 300mg and told me to come in for another shot when started feeling like crap again. I found that 300mg every other Monday worked really well for me. Once we got the 300mg dose I felt more confident, and energetic, got out of depression, but like the others it seems, I didn't start seeing real results in the gym until 3 months in... Now I'm lifting more each workout consistently and making gains like crazy. I've gained 10lbs since starting and lost a lot of my bellyfat. Down 5%bodyfat. But again, that was like a switch when on at about the 3 month mark.


Your story reads exactly like my experience. I was a bummed out the first month disappointed I didn't feel or see any changes. Month two I could sense change was starting to take place and was feeling really good. Month three and like you said; it was like a switch! Libido really starting to come on, lose of fat and nice muscle mass gains and very aggressive in the gym...people are starting to notice. 

I feel so good it's hard to explain. I am way more tolerant now then I was just four months ago. 

Thank God for TRT, it literally has changed my life.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Yeah...my levels were pretty good on the gel already, but I should be getting more test. into my system with the new dosage levels, going from about 300mg/mo. on the gel to 400mg./mo. on the injectible test. Was hoping to feel even better at the new dose, but maybe there is a bigger difference between the gel and the injectible than I think considering the dosage levels.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff - 300 mg / month is not a lot and you probably won't feel much different. The generally accepted level of at least 100 mg / wk (your 400 mg / month) should start you feeling better. 

With most gels only about 10% makes it into your blood stream; that's why most men get off it after a few months not really seeing or feeling anything. 

BTW, what are your E2 levels? If you're not doing anything to control E2 then that may explain why you don't see results or feel anything. Remember E follows T and even though you may have a high Total T count (whats your free T count?) if your E2 is high it will cancel it all out and you won't feel or look any different. At a 100 mg / week you should be taking 1 mg of an AI (aromatase inhibitor) for sure! Also, are you taking hCG to protect your balls?


It's all a balance.

----------


## flatscat

I started getting morning wood almost immediately, other things 4-5 weeks, full effect on body 4-5 months

----------


## flatscat

> Jeff - 300 mg / month is not a lot and you probably won't feel much different. The generally accepted level of at least 100 mg / wk (your 400 mg / month) should start you feeling better. 
> 
> With most gels only about 10% makes it into your blood stream; that's why most men get off it after a few months not really seeing or feeling anything. 
> 
> BTW, what are your E2 levels? If you're not doing anything to control E2 then that may explain why you don't see results or feel anything. Remember E follows T and even though you may have a high Total T count (whats your free T count?) if your E2 is high it will cancel it all out and you won't feel or look any different. At a 100 mg / week you should be taking 1 mg of an AI (aromatase inhibitor) for sure! Also, are you taking hCG to protect your balls?
> 
> 
> It's all a balance.


Again, Idk where you are getting your numbers for AI doses or even telling guys they have to take one. EVERYONE is different! Everyone appreciates the time you take to help out the bros here, but you might want to think about being more inquisitive about their situation and offer your suggestions and opinions as just that. I.E. - not everyone will need an ai at 100mgs/week and most will not need 1mg a week at that dose unless they are starting out with a high E2 level.

----------


## zaggahamma

agree...trt is individual and no way u can say for sure an AI is necessary without symptoms/and/or bloodwork to warrant

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I.E. - not everyone will need an ai at 100mgs/week and most will not need 1mg a week at that dose unless they are starting out with a high E2 level.


Good point Flats...I will keep this in mind. 

My comments are only from what I've discovered/learned over a couple of years before embarking on TRT. I am no doctor, but then again, most doctors don't know shit about proper TRT protocol; i.e., "an AI is an anticancer drug!"

Jeff stated he hasn't felt a change since he started injecting. Time and testing will only tell that story, but I only enquired about E2 as a possible source, if anything, as this is not an uncommon event. Increasing T can/will increase E2. If that's the case, he will get no benefit from T as it's all bound up unless an AI in introduced into his protocol. Pretty standard in our world. 

However, I understand your message here and will position my comments accordingly . 

Thanks.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Good point Flats...I will keep this in mind. 
> 
> My comments are only from what I've discovered/learned over a couple of years before embarking on TRT. I am no doctor, but then again, most doctors don't know shit about proper TRT protocol; i.e., "*an AI is an anticancer drug*!"
> 
> Jeff stated he hasn't felt a change since he started injecting. Time and testing will only tell that story, but I only enquired about E2 as a possible source, if anything, as this is not an uncommon event. Increasing T can/will increase E2. If that's the case, he will get no benefit from T as it's all bound up unless an AI in introduced into his protocol. Pretty standard in our world. 
> 
> However, I understand your message here and will position my comments accordingly . 
> 
> Thanks.


thats actually what arimidex (anastrozole) was designed for...combating estrogen in women with breast cancer

----------


## steroid.com 1

> thats actually what arimidex (anastrozole) was designed for...combating estrogen in women with breast cancer


And Viagra was designed for what? Certainly not ED; but it's probably the most sold RX in the world for what it was not designed for...LOL!

----------


## zaggahamma

> And Viagra was designed for what? Certainly not ED; but it's probably the most sold RX in the world for what it was not designed for...LOL!


ok...the way u wrote it sounded as if you didnt know it was

----------


## steroid.com 1

> ok...the way u wrote it sounded as if you didnt know it was


It's funny, but there are a lot of drugs that are in market today that were designed for one purpose and wind up treating something else by accident. As a PDE5 inhibitor these once cardiac line of meds found the pot at the end of the ED rainbow! Just think about it;-)

IMO, a drug is a drug; how it's used, if effective, is all that matters. For us guys that need and AI thank God for their availability.

OT: Speaking of PDE5 inhibitors there's a 60% icariin extract that can be from a mfg in England that is clinically proven to inhibit the PDE5 enzyme and it's all natural. I've tired it and it works like Cialias or Viagra! Big NOS booster as well so pumps in the gym are huge and a lot of vascularity as well...and even more enhanced libidio.

----------


## lifeforce0019

> Your story reads exactly like my experience. I was a bummed out the first month disappointed I didn't feel or see any changes. Month two I could sense change was starting to take place and was feeling really good. Month three and like you said; it was like a switch! Libido really starting to come on, lose of fat and nice muscle mass gains and very aggressive in the gym...people are starting to notice. 
> 
> I feel so good it's hard to explain. I am way more tolerant now then I was just four months ago. 
> 
> Thank God for TRT, it literally has changed my life.


Hi gdevine. It would be terrific if you would post your protocol! Thanks, Lifeforce

----------


## lifeforce0019

> And Viagra was designed for what? Certainly not ED; but it's probably the most sold RX in the world for what it was not designed for...LOL!


Viagra was initially developed by Pfizer to treat heart disease. But it failed to meet its primary endpoints in clinical trials. But the male patients didn't want to stop taking it because of its interesting "side effect" for a supposed heart disease medication. The rest is history!  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Hi gdevine. It would be terrific if you would post your protocol! Thanks, Lifeforce


Sure thing:

First Month:
Sunday: 500 IU hCG 
Monday: 500 IU hCG
Tuesday: 80 mg T Cyp
Wednesday: .5 mg AI

I hated this original protocol for many reasons. Slamming my balls back to back, lower T dose then I wanted. I asked my Doc to change it after the first month to this new protocol and increase in T to 120 mg/wk. When I did the results and how I felt were amazing.

New Protocol
Monday morning: 60 mg T Cyp & .5 mg AI
Thursday night: 60 mg T Cyp & .5 mg AI
250 iu of hCG EOD

Spreading the protocol out this way eliminates a lot of the peaks and valleys of one injection (for me, everyone is different). Also, the hCG is now more consistent and not banging my boys so hard. I take the AI on the same day as the T Cyp to help reduce conversion to E2 when the waves of T are at the their highest. My Doc agreed to the new protocol and is now recommending similar to other men. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## sirupate

> Jeff - 300 mg / month is not a lot and you probably won't feel much different. The generally accepted level of at least 100 mg / wk (your 400 mg / month) should start you feeling better. 
> 
> With most gels only about 10% makes it into your blood stream; that's why most men get off it after a few months not really seeing or feeling anything. 
> 
> BTW, what are your E2 levels? If you're not doing anything to control E2 then that may explain why you don't see results or feel anything. Remember E follows T and even though you may have a high Total T count (whats your free T count?) if your E2 is high it will cancel it all out and you won't feel or look any different. At a 100 mg / week you should be taking 1 mg of an AI (aromatase inhibitor) for sure! Also, are you taking hCG to protect your balls?
> 
> 
> It's all a balance.


I guess a weekend happened since my last post here. Didn't really feel any change over the weekend, but I'll give it more time to see how 400mg/mo. compares to my gel dosage. My doctor hasn't ever measured estradiol...I need to ask why. My last BW had free levels near the upper end of the range, which is good. My total levels were around 1700, which surprised the doctor. I think you can surmise that a bunch of that is being aromatized. That was at 10gms/day gel application. Then, the doctor agreed to switch me to injections at an initial dose of 200mg. bi-weekly. I wouldn't even ask about HcG at this time...gotta play it his way for a while and see what the results are.

Jeff

----------

